# Private Colleges Completed Info



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys, this is the list of colleges with their updated information. All the things in RED is the info i received by CALLING THEIR ADMISSIONS OFFICE ... so i hope this info helps the ones from abroad ... #grin

FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry (lahore)
Application available at College after August 15
Deadline: September 19
+92-42-111-555-600, 7561234, 7566111, Ext. 505, 514
FMHCM&D - FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry
Send the scores of the SATII when available. Overseas Pakistani Students will compete with the open merit seats. 
Contact: [email protected]


Frontier Medical College (abbottabad) --> Approved by OSAP
Tuition Fee: $12,000 Hostel: $1,500
Deadline: 1st October
Application Fee: $100
992-383568 Ext.3006
Frontier Medical College Abbottabad, Pakistan
I can apply as foreign student. Over sea student for frontier are students who's education is from pakistan, but parents are abroad. Send the SAT II registration form and send the scores when applicable. Application is online.
40% IBCC, 50% SAT II, 10% Interview. Previously, students did come from Canada, and their OSAP was approved.


Islamic International Medical College (rawilpindi)
Tuition Fee: (1st year): $12,550 (2nd-5th year): $9,900
Hostel Charges: $1,500
Application Deadline: September 30th
+92 51 5125162-69 (ext. 227/204)
Riphah International University > Home
I can apply on the foreign seat. Send the SAT registration form. Send SAT II scores when applicable. Submit the SAT II scores on the online application. 


Islamabad Medical and Dental College (islamabad)
Deadline: 25th September (Application opens on 12th August)
Tuition Fee: $10,000 Hostel Fee: $1,800 
(+92 51) 2807201-03
Mr. Tahir: Students Affairs Department
Islamabad Medical & Dental College
Overseas pakistani students can apply for both foreign and open merit seats. Send a letter from the SAT II's College Board that the test has been taken and the scores will be sent soon as well. 


Lahore Medical and Dental College (lahore)
Tuition Fee: apprx $15,000 Hostel Charges: $1,700
+92-42-36582201 to -06 (08 or extension 139 for foreign students)
Lahore Medical & Dental College
Over-seas can apply for the foreign seat. Send the SAT II scores when available. 
40% IBCC grades.


Foundation University Medical College (Islamabad)
Tuition Fee: $16,300 (1,300 minus for next 4 years)
Hostel Fee: 1 lakh 70 thousands.
Deadline: 29th September 
+92-51-5788171, 5788250, Ext. 205, 415, 416
Foundation Univesity
Over-seas have reserved 10 seats. Apply and give proof for SATII registration. Send SATII when scores are available.


Rashid Latif Medical College (Lahore)
Mr. 92 492-451092
Deadline: End of September
Rashid Latif Medical College > Home
Over-seas students have their own reserved seats. Send the SATII registration form and send the SATII results when available.


University Medical & Dental College Faisalabad (Faislabad)
Tel # +(92-41) 8868326-30 (121 for admission) 
The University of Faisalabad
I will apply on open merit. They do not have any foreign seats. 
Weighteing the average: FSC 40%, Matric 10%, SAT II 40%, Interview 10%
I must also take the admission test of the university before the admissions are finalized. Confirm the rules regarding the admission test in the mid of September (2nd week) since then the policies regarding the admissions will be made.
Tuition Fee: $6,300 Hostel Charges: $1,050

University College of medicine and dentistry Lahore (Lahore)
Tuition Fee: $12,000 
Phone: +92 (0)42-35963421-8 (8 lines)
The University of Lahore (UOL) - Home
The deadline will be announced next week. However, the SAT II must be cleared before the application deadline or else the application will not be processed. Over-seas can apply on the foreign seat. Call after 1 week.

CMH Lahore Medical College (lahore)
Application Fee: $100 Application form request: $30
Tutition Fee: $11,500 Hostel Fee: $1,420
Deadline: September 12th
+92-42-36605550-51
Welcome to CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore Official Website of CMH (Combined Military Hospital) Lahore Medical College, Lahore http://cmhlahore.edu.pk
The SAT II is too late and will not be able to be processed for the 2011 session.


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the immense amount of information. It's always a hassle reaching the Medical Universities from abroad. I see that most of the Universities told you that they need MCAT which I'm guessing is the Pakistani one. Do they require that you take both the MCAT and the SAT II? Or one or the other? I spoke with someone at Shaikh Zayed in Lahore and they said you only need to take one of the two.


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

asohail said:


> Thank you for the immense amount of information. It's always a hassle reaching the Medical Universities from abroad. I see that most of the Universities told you that they need MCAT which I'm guessing is the Pakistani one. Do they require that you take both the MCAT and the SAT II? Or one or the other? I spoke with someone at Shaikh Zayed in Lahore and they said you only need to take one of the two.



OH NO NO ! lolz i should have cleared that info from the list ... the MCAT i m talking bout up in the list is the MCAT OF USA, not of PAKISTAN! ... i m taking the MCAT of USA on September 10th, so just asked them in case if they also want to look at that info ... ALL COLLEGES ONLY WANT THE SAT II RESULTS, THATS IT


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful post! I am sure a lot of people will benefit


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

talib said:


> Thanks for the helpful post! I am sure a lot of people will benefit


#laugh#laugh#laugh

No Problem 

#laugh#laugh#laugh


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just wanted to make a quick query....
on many of the colleges information you have written that overseas CAN apply on foreign seats
so does that mean overseas students can apply on either local or foreign...
please clarify?
thanks


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

In some colleges, if without the passport, u can apply for BOTH, open merit and foreign since some colleges consider foreign to be the student who has the education from abroad but the status isnt a must. But, some colleges ONLY consider u a foreign. So it depends that which one u r applying for.



raza77 said:


> Just wanted to make a quick query....
> on many of the colleges information you have written that overseas CAN apply on foreign seats
> so does that mean overseas students can apply on either local or foreign...
> please clarify?
> thanks


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

*Criminal proceedings*

Lahore: ThePunjab government has initiated criminal proceedings and registered cases against illegally operating private medical and dental institutions in the province.
Sources in the Punjab government have disclosed that the criminal proceedings are being initiated against Amina Inayat Medical College Sheikhupura and Azra Naheed Medical College Lahore. Moreover, notice of disaffiliation has been served on University College of Medicine and Dentistry, University of Lahore by the University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore.

So friends be carefull.

Complete info is here,http: //www.interface.edu.pk/students/Sep-11/UET-entrance-test-for-engineering-admissions.asp#2


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

i applied in frontier on overseas seat as i didi my fsc from Saudi Arabia.should i had applied on foreigh seat because i did fsc from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

for frontier, it is different. For frontier, an overseas is when the student is in pakistan and the parents are abroad. So frontier will consider u to be a foreign student, not over-seas.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> for frontier, it is different. For frontier, an overseas is when the student is in pakistan and the parents are abroad. So frontier will consider u to be a foreign student, not over-seas.


do i need to inform them to consider me in foreign or they themselves will consider?


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> do i need to inform them to consider me in foreign or they themselves will consider?


i have filled in the application for frontier, and on their 1st page, it has 3 boxes (open merit, overseas and foreign), so just check one in.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> i have filled in the application for frontier, and on their 1st page, it has 3 boxes (open merit, overseas and foreign), so just check one in.


i have submitted the form and i selected overseas seat i didnt know about foreign i thought foreign are the candidates of america,canada or other place.so should i inform to frontier?


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> i have submitted the form and i selected overseas seat i didnt know about foreign i thought foreign are the candidates of america,canada or other place.so should i inform to frontier?


yes speak to frontier and tell them to change it for u.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> yes speak to frontier and tell them to change it for u.


entry test date of frontier is being acounced it is on 18th September but still i didnt receive the roll no slip from them.have you gor roll no slip?


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

Some more names:
*Sharif medical and dental college, Lahore*
Last date for application: 18th Sep (it is a sunday!! strange ..)
Advertisement: http://www.ilmkidunya.com/admission_notices/Images/Notice Ads/D11_09_2011_016_007.jpg


*Central Park medical college, Lahore*
Last date for application: to be announced
website: http://cpmcollege.edu.pk/

*Wah medical and dental college*
Last application date: 15 October
Website: Wah Medical College

Akhtar Sead medical college, lahore
Last application date: September 22
website: Akhtar Saeed Medical And Dental College

Best of luck brothers .. Please keep in prayers too ..


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52  m soo much worried i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> my aggregate is 79.52  m soo much worried i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


u can get in govt medical INSHA ALLAH.admssions for frontier are closed and their entrance test is on 18th seotember.u can aply in wah medical colege,Islamic international medoical colege fumc


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

are you sure?is there any chance of mine to get in govt. medical college?:s


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> are you sure?is there any chance of mine to get in govt. medical college?:s


yes u may have last year merit was stopped at 81%.this year maybe till 80 or 79


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

inshALLAH!! AND this year merit formula is 50 40 10. where as last year was 70 30.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Hadia said:


> Lahore: ThePunjab government has initiated criminal proceedings and registered cases against illegally operating private medical and dental institutions in the province.
> Sources in the Punjab government have disclosed that the criminal proceedings are being initiated against Amina Inayat Medical College Sheikhupura and Azra Naheed Medical College Lahore. Moreover, notice of disaffiliation has been served on University College of Medicine and Dentistry, University of Lahore by the University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore.
> 
> So friends be carefull.
> ...


good info


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Shalamar Medical and Dental College*

_Last date of submission: 28th October, 2011
Final Merit List: 31st October, 2011_

Official Shalamar Website


----------



## nybeardman (Dec 3, 2010)

hi, just wanted to ask if you know how you submit the sat ll scores. do you make college board mail it to them, give them the score report you get in the mail, or do they have an account with college board and you send the scores electronically. thanks and please respond


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

nybeardman said:


> hi, just wanted to ask if you know how you submit the sat ll scores. do you make college board mail it to them, give them the score report you get in the mail, or do they have an account with college board and you send the scores electronically. thanks and please respond


hey.... alright now the SAT II scores, I believe u are also taking them on Oct 1st then. The results will be out on Oct 20th ! and when i spoke to College Board, they said it takes 3-4 weeks for them to send it to pakistan. That is really late. So i spoke with the colleges, and they said send us the student copy (e-mail it, or have some relative in pakistan drop them off) and also tell the college-board to send the official one. So for that time period, they can use the student copy. They said in clear words: do not tamper with the student copy, since they check everything later on. Good Luck.


----------

